# Chicago/Northern Subarbs Snow 3/5??



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

2-4" Tomorrow??? Everyone quick, start mowing your lawns so it keeps comming. Or maybe I saw the forecast wrong....it might have been 2-4 flakes.


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

we are ready.....


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

AlwaysGreener said:


> we are ready.....


Who isn't We have had all winter to get readyxysport


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Was 1-3 for us earlier today, now just 1 inch of slush! Figures!


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

My weather system alarm is going nuts ... 2-4 starting this afternoon..We are at the Rockford home show and we did the main exhibit on the main floor and we have to do take down starting at 9:00 pm and has to be cleared out by Monday 11:00 am.. If we get snow we might have a problem.


----------



## chevyplowman (Dec 25, 2005)

AlwaysGreener said:


> My weather system alarm is going nuts ... 2-4 starting this afternoon..We are at the Rockford home show and we did the main exhibit on the main floor and we have to do take down starting at 9:00 pm and has to be cleared out by Monday 11:00 am.. If we get snow we might have a problem.


We have about 3 ont the ground now. Snow is slowing. I should be going out real soon. Very glad to see this come on the weekend so I don't have to lose any hours from my full time job. Enjoy plowing tonight, it might be our last for the year. I'm going to take a picture of this snow because it will be gone by Tuesday.:waving:


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

So how did everyone do on Sunday?? We plowed lots of slush and tons of salt was put down.. It was ok for us..


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

only about 2-2.5" here by O'hare. Most of my hotels were slush from the traffic but definately put some salt down.

Ken


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

got about 2inches here did about half of are accout before it melted atlest i used up my salt pile prsport


----------



## chevyplowman (Dec 25, 2005)

I went out to plow just to find that my blacktop lots were just wet, no snow left on them. My gravel lots had plenty of snow on them but I had to be careful not to plow away all the loose gravel. I think we got 3-4 inches. Not bad for early March. We haven't plowed in March for as long as I can remember.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

We received just over 2 inches, was able to go out and plow all but 4 accountspayup. Felt great to blow the dust off the plow and get out at least one more time. Funnything, I look outside today and not much left except for a few small piles! Cleaned up the plow today and stored it away, I think this was the last event for the year.:crying: Time to bring out the mowers!


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow we might get a few inches on Wed into Thurs.. That would be ok...Next week we start putting down Pre M and clean-ups..


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Not the time for it. One driver on a last vacation before the season begins. I'm out of town till late wednesday night. Plows are off the trucks and the Vbox was just washed and serviced. Started to get the lawn care paperwork going and the usual rush of estimates. Geez we better get hammered otherwise im not gonna be happy with a crappy 2".

Ken


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

I just heard 3 to 6 starting Wed...


----------

